# Is my tortoise ok?



## Kyle gempler (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi, today when I went out to see my desert tort he was laying outside his burrow with his hole with his head limp on the floor with his eyes closed. Thinking he was dead I went over to look at him and he stood right up as if nothing happened. Is he ok? Was he just sleeping or basking in the sun or could something worse be going on?
Thank you,
 Kyle


----------



## Boo628 (Mar 26, 2020)

He's ?


----------



## Braeden p (Apr 16, 2020)

Kyle gempler said:


> Hi, today when I went out to see my desert tort he was laying outside his burrow with his hole with his head limp on the floor with his eyes closed. Thinking he was dead I went over to look at him and he stood right up as if nothing happened. Is he ok? Was he just sleeping or basking in the sun or could something worse be going on?
> Thank you,
> Kyle


My Russians does that a lot use of stayed up partying


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 16, 2020)

Just soaking up some sun or sleeping. They like to scare us like that


----------



## Sa Ga (Apr 16, 2020)

Morla scared me one night when she was chillin' in her blanket on my chest. She pulled herself out just a few inches, dropped her head into the nook of my upper arm/armpit, closed her eyes, and didn't move. She'd never done that bf (and it is still very rare--she likes to have her head burrowed usually) but it was really really cute.

Have I mentioned how much I love her? ?
❤❤❤❤❤❤❤?❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 16, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Morla scared me one night when she was chillin' in her blanket on my chest. She pulled herself out just a few inches, dropped her head into the nook of my upper arm/armpit, closed her eyes, and didn't move. She'd never done that bf (and it is still very rare--she likes to have her head burrowed usually) but it was really really cute.
> 
> Have I mentioned how much I love her? ?
> ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤?❤❤❤❤❤❤


Hahaha they can give you scares sometimes. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 16, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Morla scared me one night when she was chillin' in her blanket on my chest. She pulled herself out just a few inches, dropped her head into the nook of my upper arm/armpit, closed her eyes, and didn't move. She'd never done that bf (and it is still very rare--she likes to have her head burrowed usually) but it was really really cute.
> 
> Have I mentioned how much I love her? ?
> ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤?❤❤❤❤❤❤


Maybe u need deodorant ?


----------



## Sa Ga (Apr 16, 2020)

MichaelL said:


> Hahaha they can give you scares sometimes. ?


I'm like a new mother...Eric wants to kill me sometimes!

"She didn't poop today!"
"She is more lethargic this AM."
"Was that a sneeze I heard?"
"Does her left eye look red to you?"
Etc. Etc. Etc.

One thing that was super cute (not worrisome)... the other day after tubing her for her hydration, I was giving her a couple pats, and she burped! It was cute little "erp!"


----------



## nicoleann2214 (Apr 16, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> I'm like a new mother...Eric wants to kill me sometimes!
> 
> "She didn't poop today!"
> "She is more lethargic this AM."
> ...


@Chubbs the tegu this is me ?


----------



## Sa Ga (Apr 16, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maybe u need deodorant ?


Are u still sore about my $74.50 incandescent bulbs?


----------

